
3 Black Teenage Scientists Had a Breakthrough, Then Came the Trolls - evo_9
https://www.npr.org/2018/05/05/608558338/3-black-teenage-scientists-had-a-breakthrough-then-came-the-trolls
======
hashfunktion
For those who doubt the validity of initiatives aimed at encouraging
minority/women in STEM, here is an example of why they exist.

------
sattoshi
The online voting abuse began earlier. The vote was posted everywhere on
Twitter telling to vote for the black girls. Nobody seemed to care about the
actual projects.

~~~
facetube
Oh, that makes it fine then.

